# Points for having a Sibling in Aus



## AVPahwa (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

I want to apply for General Skilled Migrant ( 189). My Overall score in IELTS is 8 but Writing section is 6.5.




As per the fact sheet on immi website.

There are no points if there's a sibling already residing in AUstralia as aPR, Can anyone please advise if there's anything which can help me score more points ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi AVPahwa, 

have a look at the 489 visa - family sponsored stream. Conditions: Your sister must live in a designated area of Australia and you must plan to move there as well. You'll get +10 points for family sponsorship. 

The 489 visa is a *provisional* visa that provides a pathway to PR through the subclass 887 visa. After living in regional Australia for two years and working there for at least one year you may qualify for PR. 

Note that the wait queue for the 489 (family sponsored) stream is very long because DIBP only invites a limited number of applicants per round. In the 8 September round they invited 50, but in previous months often only 5-10 applicants were invited. The current points cut-off for that visa is therefore still at *65 points*. In your situation I'd probably study like mad for the IELTS test and go for a 189 visa instead.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

489 family sponsored is what you should look at.
189 190 are individual or state sponsored.
IELTS gives you 0 points. overall 8 doesnt count.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

there are different visa types and different requirements for Australia

189/190 visas are for skilled workers and they are not evaluating you on how much money you have in the bank or if you have any relatives there.

For example there are also some invester type visas where the only condition is how much money you will bring with you (they dont care if your occupation is in SOL or if you have 4 or 9 in IELTS exam).

As per your situation you wont be able to claim any points for IELTS. Even if you had 9 in all bands expect 6.5 in 1 of them you still wont be able to claim any points.

Maybe you should search for family sponsored type of visas where having 1st degree relatives living in Australia is the main factor.


----------

